# Dobie's Twins



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are the kiddos .... i haven't decided if I am retaining the doeling or not as of yet.

Buckling is the lighter and larger of the two



















Doeling - born first -



















Buckling -


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable......... :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my, you have some cuties there. :stars: They look sharp in the all natural background.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!! Wow is the lil' boy so much bigger than his sissy! Hope Dobie is doing well!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all! Yes, the buckling is a lot bigger - a little over a full pound!!

Dobie is for sale - along with her wether if anyone is interested


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SOOO cute! I  the spray of light hairs across her nose. It reminds me of a little kid with freckles.  

-Tina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have named the little doeling - SLR Minis Mid Summer Dream


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a sweet name for her!

Are you keeping her?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, looks like it for now


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: I knew you wouldn't be able to resist!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Technically I knew since breeding that I would be getting a doe kid back from this breeding. Then dobie's full sister is due in 3 weeks and I am supposed to be getting a doe kid pick back from that breeding also.... So I am going to have a huge ff herd next year!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH MY FAT GOAT!!!!! WATTLES!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry kiddo - she's mine! Lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Your evil Alison......EVIL!

Ummmm wheres mine at lol....

I WANT WATTLES!


----------

